

Show HN: InboxTunes. Sends one song per day to your inbox - sudmishra
http://www.inboxtunes.com/

======
bramgg
Neat idea, I hate having to go looking for new music. My current solution is
listening to the recent uploads of a few music curators on YouTube that I
like.

You should definitely give more information on your website and provide
examples of past songs you've sent. The whole "minimal to the point of no
information" trend is bullshit. I signed up with fake info and it just said
"great". I would not join this service as is. This post also likely violates
the Show HN rules[0].

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with.

> For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can't be tried out,
> so they don't count as Show HNs.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

